# pirates tournament



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Who's fishing? Going on the REEL FEISTY :usaflag:letsdrinkopcorn:letsparty


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Me, you Hama, Scott Brown, Tripple C, BonitaDan & grouper 22. Got a hell of a crew and going to have a ball and catch fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

fishing with capt. roger his wife terry and the duke.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Dream Weaver will be out harassing the local fish stocks.:angel


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Dream weaver, what time you leaving out? I'm following you where ever you go. Get your boat running ok now?I know you said it was having a problem a while back.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Feisty,

Leaving around 0600. Not worried about you following, I don't think your rig can go slow enough to follow me Well maybe if you ran on 1 motor...

Boat is running good now. 2nd lower unit rebuild in 2 years:doh. Got to get some time in on it before it gets cold. I barely have 100 hours run time on it this year. Not nearly enough by my standards. Good luck, see you at the scales!



> *REEL FEISTY (9/25/2008)*Dream weaver, what time you leaving out? I'm following you where ever you go. Get your boat running ok now?I know you said it was having a problem a while back.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

I just left the yatch club. Looks like they had some buckets left. Kids loved going through it and dividing the loop. I'll see everyone @ weigh-ins.

JP


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

> *DreamWeaver21 (9/26/2008)*Feisty,
> 
> Leaving around 0600. Not worried about you following, I don't think your rig can go slow enough to follow me Well maybe if you ran on 1 motor...
> 
> ...




Guess he could've followed you.... Sorry, James, couldn't resist. Hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Shit, I figure myself and my A team with steel balls who all already made our piece with God that "longer,harder,faster could be at least 1/2 way through South Marsh Island!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn thats the part I miss


----------

